# There really are some petty people about with no Christmas spirit.



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Someone has actually been petty enough to buy up all of the Orchard Autocare domain names to try and stop us from getting our site up and running. To that person i have to say Merry Christmas and you forgot one..

Thanks to my Brother -in -law we know who it was and if they feel like owning up before we possibly drop it then feel free to air your greevances with us.

for everyone else watch this space and we at Orchard Autocare Wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.

http://www.orchard-autocare.com/


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I would've chosen the one you have anyway. 

:thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow, thats pretty petty. Well done by the way on getting sorted with a domain name. Have a very merry christmas.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Name and shame Ronnie! Can't stand pettiness like that, why can't people just be happy for people to make a good living.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

popcorn?  i think this will be locked before i find out


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

me too.. not really bothered to be honest but thought I would show them we got sorted and saved us spending money buying them, will not name then on DW but would like them to contact me and sort things out like adults as it is pretty childish for him to do what he did.. for us its all about the detailing plain an simple, this will be the only yime i will mention it as I only want to work on developing new products and having fun! let them get on with it as we must be doing something right lol!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Good attitude and outlook that :thumb:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

> Domain name:
> orchardautocare.co.uk
> 
> Registrant:
> ...


Guess who?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

someone on here or not? a US based person?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

they are on here hence putting it up! dont let the address put you off though.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

oh I'm confused, just tell us so I can come up with some witty comments!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

well im not sherlock unfortunately :lol: so i give up already.

im guessing its someone who is doing the same kind of thing and releasing their own products?


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Bawbags


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ok, so to start us off... It wasn't me. :wave:

:lol:





hope you get it all sorted out though..

:thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Hmm, i'm confused too. 

You'll have to PM someone. 

Anyway, good luck for 2012. :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Seems a shame the lengths some people will go to to try and ruin things for other people. At least you've sorted it now mate :thumb:


----------



## dsolds (Feb 13, 2008)

Very brave hiding behind a domain privacy service too 

Glad you're sorted though.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

domain privacy is actualy suprisingly easy to get round. sorry for being cryptic its more me having fun at the person involved. Im a bit childish too but in a fun way lol....


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Why on earth do people have to be soooo petty !!! Ohhh come on name and shame hehe


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Totaly out of order but I still dont know who it is even with the link, the first thought I had was wrong. Payback can be sweet


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Honestly why would the bawbags go to the bother? It's xmas and I cannt be assed doing anything at all, never mind trying to ruin someone's plans. Anyone else?


----------



## CM TDI (Oct 26, 2011)

When we setup our websites at work we picked our domain and then bought all domains surrounding that including any combinations of the words with different spellings etc.

Pretty standard operating procedure when we launch sites


----------



## CM TDI (Oct 26, 2011)

Not saying that's what this guy was doing by the way but it does happen


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Unbelieveable Ronnie...

Hope you have your site up and running very shortly & it is a huge success! Wishing my fellow Ulsterman all the best for the future!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

yea we had bouth a few including this and decided to play it safe and get any others that were close, but 2 weeks ago they had done it for us. cheers for the support, the site should be up and running in a few weeks as well as a few retail outlets.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Ronnie all i can say is they must be worried about you, so take it as a compliment have a nice xmas as it seems someone else will have a worried one.


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

looking forward to the new site :thumb:


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

|Even more so , looking forward to finding out who it was . Checked this thread about 20 times since i 1st read it . 
Good luck anyway form rainy Scotland
Merry Christmas too . 

Mark


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

This industry has itsnfair share of prats! I've fallen out with a few who I've given time too and then tried to **** me over! 

Now I just do me where possible and just do what I can to keep me above the competition!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

funnything is my Sister and brother in law live in Claremont which is not far from where the PO box is registered so it was not had to track them down.. Could not really have shot themselves better in teh foot than if they had tried to be honest.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear you have had problems Ronnie mate, but glad you are all sorted and look forward to seeing the website become a great success


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Every orchard has a few bad apples. At least your business isn't one of them mate. Bitter and twisted people are ten a penny, just be as professional as i've no doubt you are.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear it mate, think its very petty of them. Obviously we would all like you to name and shame but it's proving your a bigger person and more professional.


----------



## jimmy669966 (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm quite new here so don't recognise the politics/clique's that the forum has. However from what i understand detailing is a growing and lucrative industry. 

This forum seems very friendly and everyone wants to be everyone else's best mate. However scratch below the sugar coated veneer and detailing is a business like any other and like any other business you'll get competitors who are cut throat. Buying domain names up to inconvenience a competitor or reduce the likely hood of people finding their website is fairly common practice from small one man band type businesses to multi national corporations.

I'm sure there was a case in the late 90's where someone bought the domain 21st Century Fox in the hope Fox would pay them £millions to retrieve it.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Nanoman said:


> Bawbags


never heard the tern before i googled it,

'BawBag', a humorous Scottish euphemism for the scrotum, will no doubt cause confusion amongst non-Scots. It is also used as a derogatory term to describe someone whose character and/or judgement can best be described as questionable.


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

Anything else come of this?
Did they contact you to explain their actions?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

jimmy669966 said:


> I'm quite new here so don't recognise the politics/clique's that the forum has. However from what i understand detailing is a growing and lucrative industry.
> 
> This forum seems very friendly and everyone wants to be everyone else's best mate. However scratch below the sugar coated veneer and detailing is a business like any other and like any other business you'll get competitors who are cut throat. Buying domain names up to inconvenience a competitor or reduce the likely hood of people finding their website is fairly common practice from small one man band type businesses to multi national corporations.
> 
> I'm sure there was a case in the late 90's where someone bought the domain 21st Century Fox in the hope Fox would pay them £millions to retrieve it.


Yeah i found the 21st Century Fox amusing and they were bang on keeping it 20th Century Fox...:thumb:

Glad you got Domain.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

ferted said:


> Anything else come of this?
> Did they contact you to explain their actions?


Probably not as people who do this type of thing haven't got the balls they were born with and would more than likely be a polite as the next perosn face to face.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

A real sorry state of affairs this Rollo, and it's a shame that these kind of unethical businesses tactics are now infiltrating the detailing industry.

Why people can't just keep their heads focussed on their own affairs, and concentrate their efforts on making their own businesses work, rather than trying to get ahead by shooting others in the back is a mystery. Sadly, this _"I'll get one rung further up the ladder by stamping on your fingers"_ approach seems to be on the increase.

I hope you get it resolved to your satisfaction mate :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

VIPER said:


> ]"I'll get one rung further up the ladder by stamping on your fingers"[/I]


You know what they say about all the people you tread on on the way up!

Be careful they don't p*ss on you when you're on the way down.

:lol: :thumb:


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

I've been in business for a very long time and have seen this type of thing happen time and time again,(no way related to detailing) however what I have found is that the people doing it tend to spend far to much time and effort trying to feck up someone else's business and can't see what's happening to their own, and within 12 month's they've taken their eye off the ball for to long and they fall by the waste side.

Really glad you managed to get a domain name that at least resembles our company name, and to all the other traders out their, you can be sure the to**pot that tried to ruin orchards web shop will also be spending time trying to ruin your company that you've no doubt spent thousands setting up and building a good customer base, be warned in business you don't have friends just people who are good actors and who will try to bleed you dry

I wish you all the success in the world Ronnie and hope the actions of a cretin won't deter you from achieving your goal :thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Pay no attention to it at the end of the day. As said, they've bought the other domain names saving you some time so they've kind of made their effort counter-productive :lol: Looking forward to seeing the site as I've heard alot of good things about your gear :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

WTF is that address about then?

Is that a mask to the real person or what as im no computer expert

Shocking state of affairs


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

They always say there's no friends in business


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

I don't mean to be controversial, as I am sympathetic to the OP, you've gotta be pragmatic and realise this is a risk with any business start-up.

Orchard Autocare has been mentioned on the forum for a number of months now... as a result any competing manufacturer or retailer believing OC to pose a risk would immediately take defensive steps. Buying domain names is a relevant step in the 21st century.

Perhaps the lesson learned is for anyone is to ensure everything is in place before starting the publicity machine...


----------



## Homer J 727 (Oct 6, 2009)

Dirty dogs that was just low since when did detailing become so petty to people. There an Absoulate embarrassment to the detailing world.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Homer J 727 said:


> Dirty dogs that was just low since when did detailing become so petty to people. There an Absoulate embarrassment to the detailing world.


What do you mean [ since when ] underhanded dogs are a part of every day life let alone in business.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Well thank to my brother in law, I do now have it in paper who registered the domains and to be honest am not suprised that he has not "owned up".... :thumb::thumb::thumb: cheers for the support guys...Its a lesson learnt but if that all they have to do then you have to feel a bit sorry for them to be honest.:thumb:

the address is a PO box for the host company who have parked the domain name.

for us its about the detailing... pure and simple...



NornIron said:


> I don't mean to be controversial, as I am sympathetic to the OP, you've gotta be pragmatic and realise this is a risk with any business start-up.
> 
> Orchard Autocare has been mentioned on the forum for a number of months now... as a result any competing manufacturer or retailer believing OC to pose a risk would immediately take defensive steps. Buying domain names is a relevant step in the 21st century.
> 
> Perhaps the lesson learned is for anyone is to ensure everything is in place before starting the publicity machine...


I would totally agree with you and to be honest its been simply a timing thing as we have spent now over a year developing products and the site was the last thing to be thought of as i had origionally intended to use the OCD-ni site address, but at the last minute (2 weeks ago) decided to keep the products and teh detailing seperate as teh detailing business in seperate and was origionally a partnership so makes things less complicated. I would agree buy all round you before you start though.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Sorry about this story Ronnie, but not hard to find a domain name. 
How much does it cost to get one?


----------



## Homer J 727 (Oct 6, 2009)

dennis said:


> What do you mean [ since when ] underhanded dogs are a part of every day life let alone in business.


I understand what you are saying but true business men/men have the b***'s to back up there actions even this petty.


----------

